

Beanstalk Announces Mercurial Private Beta - alexknowshtml
http://blog.beanstalkapp.com/post/17712517530/beanstalk-mercurial-support-in-private-beta

======
alexknowshtml
We'll be rolling out beta invites over the next few weeks, but we're taking
emails now for the first large beta access of our Mercurial support.

